

Updating LinkedIn’s Terms of Service - denzil_correa
http://blog.linkedin.com/2014/09/26/updating-linkedins-terms-of-service-2/

======
vladtaltos
They also sent an email to their users - This piqued my interest

"You decide when your content goes. If you delete something from our platform,
we won't use it anymore."

it doesn't say that when someone deletes a content, linked will also delete it
from their servers, just that they won't use it. seems a bit fishy to me - or
am I just paranoid...

------
whitten
They seem to be sharpening the terms of service, letting go of more general
claims and using more precise language. Does anyone know if doing this
actually helps them enforce the rights once you've agreed to them?

I've heard that the some courts throw out all claims if the terms are unlikely
to have been read or understood.

------
hardwaresofton
I like the new terms, especially the parts that they've highlighted. Glad that
they're taking a strong stance on the issues that worry new users of social
networks

